# Beatdown time!



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Normally I'd stay out of something like this because it wouldn't be fair but last saturday this kid I know got into a fight with this loud and quite large freshman. The kid I know lost but my friend started fighting the freshman's friend. That freshman, Dave, kicked my friend's head into the gravel or something and punched him while he was down. When I heard this I just got pissed off and told my friend how Dave is on my bus and he';s gonna get fucked up. So today on the bus as soon as dave comes on I shouted out, "You wanna f*ck with ben?!" And I started walkin towards him, but the kid is a wanna be thug so pretended to play it cool. I got held back by a couple of my friends and the kid sat right across from me. HE started explaining how my friend started it and I told him to shut up, kicking someones head into the ground is fucked up no maatter what. So basically I ended up not doing anything on the bus becasue the driver told me to calm down or I'd get kicked off. Well basically this kid is gonna get fucked up by like me and 3 or 4 of my friends. I know all of you are gonna say that I'm a p*ssy and that sh*t but I know this kid would try and get some people on me.

Ah it feels good to be 15 years old.









/end vent


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Don't be gay. 1 on 1. if you escalate the situation so will he. maybe next time insted of him bringing 10 freinds he will roll with a weapon. again don't be a tool.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> Don't be gay. 1 on 1. if you escalate the situation so will he. maybe next time insted of him bringing 10 freinds he will roll with a weapon. again don't be a tool.
> [snapback]795425[/snapback]​


He's not bringing a weapon...ever.

Don't worry when I mean me and 3 or 4 of my friends are f*cking him up I didn't mean at the same time.

I mean I'm gonna f*ck him up then another day he's gonna get fucked up, etc...

I thought you guys were gonna call me a p*ssy cause he's a freshman.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

oh, have fun then


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Why did you even say anything ?

If you wanted to fight him so bad and were gonna do anything you should have justy walked up and stood toe to toe and decked him ?

Whats with all the talk , just fight if youwant to beat his ass so bad cuz you think kicking people in the head is wrong ...

End vent ..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Why did you even say anything ?
> 
> If you wanted to fight him so bad and were gonna do anything you should have justy walked up and stood toe to toe and decked him ?
> 
> ...


The only time I saw him today was on the bus....I'm not walking 4 miles home cause I decked some kid. I might be pissed off but I'm not stupid. Also, I'm a little c*nt sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

I think you should team up with Sweet Lu. Form some kind of Super Tag Team Bus Assault Crew. 
Sweet Lu can throw a mean sucker-punch ya know.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> The only time I saw him today was on the bus....I'm not walking 4 miles home cause I decked some kid. I might be pissed off but I'm not stupid. Also, I'm a little c*nt sometimes.:rasp:
> [snapback]795439[/snapback]​


Word of advice ...Put a Roll of quaters in your hand , gets great results ....







and less talk , more action ...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I think you should team up with Sweet Lu. Form some kind of Super Tag Team Bus Assault Crew.
> Sweet Lu can throw a mean sucker-punch ya know.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats too Sweet
















You hit it wright on the head with the sweet lu sucker punch


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Word of advice ...Put a Roll of quaters in your hand , gets great results ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Sounds good.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Can i come? i see you live in NY 2. lol,


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

If your friend started it, he got what he deserved. He shouldn't be starting sh*t with people and hope for them to "fight fair".


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

i hate fights that sounds lke more of a riot


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

ehh yeah im in a sticky situation like that now, some kid wants to kick my ass, but im pretty sure ill f*ck him up!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> If your friend started it, he got what he deserved. He shouldn't be starting sh*t with people and hope for them to "fight fair".
> [snapback]795462[/snapback]​


He didn't start it, the other kid did. Blaming my friend as an excuse pissed me off more. Again I normally don't like to get involved but if it's fucked up like this then I have to.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Heh just make sure to fight fair yourself, otherwise you look like a dick. Also don't do it anywhere NEAR school property. Bareknuckles!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Your Going to end up with a Broken Jaw like THe Fizzle


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ck is my hero
i got your back


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Your Going to end up with a Broken Jaw like THe Fizzle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

If you think your parents were being strict on you the last couple of weeks...just think if you get caught fighting how strict their gonna be. Dude its not worth it. But oh well, you live and you learn.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fighting is stupid unless you feel you or someone else is in danger at that time. Or for a REALLY good reason. If you were there, yeah, you can protect your freind (especially if the other guy started it) but going out and looking for trouble is dumb.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how did u like the vikings game 94...lmao! wut a dumbass coach challenging on 3rd down hahahaha

ck do wut u need to do


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> how did u like the vikings game 94...lmao! wut a dumbass coach challenging on 3rd down hahahaha
> ck do wut u need to do
> [snapback]795619[/snapback]​


I didn't watch it.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dont lie!


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

Black-Phoenix said:


> Don't be gay. 1 on 1. if you escalate the situation so will he. maybe next time insted of him bringing 10 freinds he will roll with a weapon. again don't be a tool.
> [snapback]795425[/snapback]​


Great Advice...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> dont lie!
> [snapback]795653[/snapback]​


actually, my brother was in town and we had our christmas get together yesterday.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

o well u guys lost to the seahawks on a third and icnhes


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Damn derailing!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> o well u guys lost to the seahawks on a third and icnhes
> [snapback]795664[/snapback]​


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

oops


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Thats too Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Effective but also assult with a deadly weapon if you are cought









EDIT: the quorters idea that is


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> Effective but also assult with a deadly weapon if you are cought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thanks for pointing that out to us .................

Thats the thing , Dont get caught , and how would they know , there knocked out buddy ..


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Hehe I didn't say dont' do it I just said don't get cought/brag about it


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> Hehe I didn't say dont' do it I just said don't get cought/brag about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> [snapback]795768[/snapback]​


Yeah I'm trying to be low key about it, I'm only telling you guys so as to boost my internet penis.

I defintely can't be caught with Karen's advice. It probably won't be a full blown ass kicking just a couple decks and curses.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

On a serious note though , like black said "Dont get Caught "

And I didnt tell you to use them


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

shakes head*...ur gonna fight for fun?...dont get urself in the sh*t i am rite now or in my situation...the only reason why im saying ur stupid for fighting is cuz it had nothing to do with u and the moment passed over...my bad but i dont think u should fight...he may look like a wannabe...but u never know with ppl our age these days...but if u do fight dont get in the sh*t i am


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"Yeah I'm trying to be low key about it, I'm only telling you guys so as to boost my internet penis."

Hehe that actually maid me LOL


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA f*ck HIM UP MANNN OOOOOOO YEAAAA KILL HIM YEA...............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

just remember when u are about to fight the kid (1 on 1) all u really need is 1 punch ... the Throat.. then u can take your time beating his ass


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

does the punch in the throat really work i thought that kills you brian im afraid i mite miss


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> does the punch in the throat really work i thought that kills you brian im afraid i mite miss
> [snapback]796128[/snapback]​


*LOL*


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

well actually if u hit him in the front of the throat u will collapse it,... so basicallly u hit him with a hook on the SIDE of the throat... this will end his air supply for about 30 seconds, mre than enough time to kick his ass all over the place!!


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> The only time I saw him today was on the bus....I'm not walking 4 miles home cause I decked some kid. I might be pissed off but I'm not stupid. Also, I'm a little c*nt sometimes.:rasp:
> [snapback]795439[/snapback]​


You really werent that pissed, cause it wouldnt have matter that you had to walk 4 miles if you were.

But Good luck, hope you are sure you can take this guy, otherwise, you too will get "curbed".


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Reddevill said:


> You really werent that pissed, cause it wouldnt have matter that you had to walk 4 miles if you were.
> 
> But Good luck, hope you are sure you can take this guy, otherwise, you too will get "curbed".
> 
> ...


DUDE.

Ok K Fizz....I'm in the middle of rich white suburbia trust me I'm never gonna get into the kind of sh*t you are man.

2nd....I'm bigger than this kid, I know how to fight(kung fu, karate, and wrestling).

3rd...I am not gonna make this kid cry just let him know that he's not hard or from the ghetto in his multimillion dollar house.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i wish i had a multimillion dollar house


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> i wish i had a multimillion dollar house
> [snapback]796252[/snapback]​


So do I.







But then again I don't want to be a fake ass punk.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

How do you know he won't bring a weapon...I got stabbed in 8th grade...anyone can carry a knife.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

there's no such thing as a fair fight. you do what you do to win, the end. if that means getting 3 of your friends on the dude, then that's what it takes.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I was going to reply in depth, but no matter what i say, you will do what you want. I will sy one thing though. Punch him in the stomac (sp?), sone of bitch will fold like an accordian.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

hyphen said:


> there's no such thing as a fair fight. you do what you do to win, the end. if that means getting 3 of your friends on the dude, then that's what it takes.
> [snapback]796705[/snapback]​


This is the problem with people these days. Just shoot him in the face, matter of fact, shoot him, then shoot everyone else on the bus. I never jumped anyone in my life. And only lost one fight, when I was about 14, he was just to big.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

catching someone off guard and hitting him in the gut will definitely stun him if you hit hard enough.

but yeah kyle, not everyone fights fair, and why wait to find out? shooting 15 people is not the same as fighting dirty.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> I was going to reply in depth, but no matter what i say, you will do what you want. I will sy one thing though. Punch him in the stomac (sp?), sone of bitch will fold like an accordian.
> [snapback]796716[/snapback]​


Not if hes a big guy like me!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

f*ck that guy up if somone hittig my frend i will hit that guy f*ck him up with 3 or 4 biddy,s get that freshmen break his f*cking face


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

If you hit him in the throat you take a chance on breaking his windpipe and killing him.
If you hit him in the head remember, the skull is mostly bone, you might break a knuckle, that seriously hurts.
If you hit him in the stomach, he may be able to take the punch with no problems if he's in decent shape. 
If you really feel the need to fight this out try to make your first shot a straight punch just above the stomach and just below the sternum, you'll knock the wind out of him and he will be pretty much out of the fight. Nobody can fight while trying to suck in air. If you feel the need to hit him anymore try throwing hooks just under his ribs on the sides, hooks are the strongest punch an amateur can throw effectivly. Better if you don't fight but if you're going to anyway better to be effective and efficient. The best way to win a fight is to stay calm and don't get lost in the adrenaline rush.


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

1 on 1 p*ssy







if I wear fighting, and people would jump in







ill do anything it takes too win, I would hit them in the neck and in the pressure points or in the liver,







ill leave them twitching, and begging for mercy. Then ill stomp on their head


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

ohhh crazy clown.. such funniness...

normally i never have an online feud with u because all of your posts never offend me..

however this is just stupid...

if he is giving your friends a hard time and you feel it is unfair or if you feel u have to get involved.. why all the shouting at him on the bus?!

go up to him and punch him as hard as u can directly in the nose/cheek bone area.. from boxing i know that should do the trick the best.. dont jaw him, dont side head him.. just punch him as hard as you can right there.. the surpise should shock him if not drop him..

granted i am a year older than you and probobly have about 30 pounds of muscle on u

























and about 3 years of training...
u play football tho.. u shold be a pretty big kid


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

im going through a similar problem atm by the way..

these 2 black kids keep messing around with my friend who is relatively small

so .. i told them if they touch him again i will kill both of them..

they say ok we dont wnat a problem...

next day i start hearing sh*t.. oh dyna is gonna be on me

oh dyna is gonna cut my throat for messin with members..

whatever bro if they say anything to my face or if i see them im swinging

(god it sounds like a bunch of internet thugs.. but i know im not lying lol)

i got proof... newark, nj


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

DUDE. Best advice for a street fight like that I can give you is hit the "sweet spot". The sweet spot is something I made up from experience. To do the most "embarassment damage", anything from the eyes down to the mouth is the sweet spot. His his nose as much as you can, and his mouth and eyes. This won't kill him like the windpipe, but will leave him bloody and give him something to think about. If you start losing, just slap him hard right on the ear, or hit him in the nose as hard as you can. This is a guaranteed win for a punk like this.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> ohhh crazy clown.. such funniness...
> 
> normally i never have an online feud with u because all of your posts never offend me..
> 
> ...


Nice. You trained in boxing?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> Yeah I'm trying to be low key about it, I'm only telling you guys so as to boost my internet penis.
> 
> I defintely can't be caught with Karen's advice. It probably won't be a full blown ass kicking just a couple decks and curses.
> [snapback]795784[/snapback]​


I am trying to be low key by screaming at him in front of a bus load of kids, then having them hold me back while I threaten him. I am very low key


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

correction

i train in boxing


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

fight like a man, scratch him, bite him, and pull his hair.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

nova said:


> fight like a man, scratch him, bite him, and pull his hair.
> [snapback]797546[/snapback]​


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> [snapback]797581[/snapback]​


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

is newark really that bad...wuts it even like


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Doesn't suprise me you didn't fought (no offense), but you're in the North


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i wonder why ppl fight over the stupidest sh*t

"ohhh u were looking at me for more then 2 seconds imma f*ck you up now"

"ohhh ur 10 pounds over weight imma f*ck you up now"

"i heard from someone that told someone that u called me stupid imma f*ck you up now"


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> DUDE.
> 
> 2nd....I'm bigger than this kid, I know how to fight(kung fu, karate, and wrestling).
> [snapback]796234[/snapback]​


Doesn't matter if you're bigger than him, I've fought people twice my size and beat them. And karate, kung fu, and wrestling aren't street fighting, so they probably won't do you any good.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

huntx7 said:


> Doesn't matter if you're bigger than him, I've fought people twice my size and beat them. And karate, kung fu, and wrestling aren't street fighting, so they probably won't do you any good.
> [snapback]797994[/snapback]​











Street fighting is different.
Swing andhope to kock the punk out!
Usually the first punch is called a sucker punch, but not the the streets.
He who gets hit wit the first punch is the SUCKER fr getting hit!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

gordeez...i cant believe it

but

i agree


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

lol is newark bad... cmon son its got the highest crime rate of like any inner city when compared to others for square mileage..

its the second highest haven for gangs right after LA


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

niiiice....is it white or black area...are u white or black


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i thought the biggest gang haven was like chicago


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

mature dude i guess u r 15 so u wouldnt be mature but ya know what they r in a fight so what he wanted to get in the fight so deal with it u dont want to get kicked in the head dont fight it happens in fights deal with it dont get in a fight wiht him how much of a child do u want to be u really want to be expelled or in some major trouble or even worse sued by the kids parents


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

lets get hyphy up in hea!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lol eric.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> lets get hyphy up in hea!
> [snapback]798375[/snapback]​


i'm hyphy


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i hate getting into fights...im on anger meds and whenever i got into fights(back in school) i'd get sick as f*ck....thats fucked up i also got stabbed in 8th grade, but the dumbass got me in the leg, then i broke his arm and decked him in the eye and broke the cheek bone...he blacked out, then i jus walked home and my mom tomd me my leg was bleeding and i told her i got stabbed, then she freaked.....i hate fights....







i've been in only 5 i think and haven't lost yet, but i know my time is due sooner or later, so i choose to stay clear of them....i've been clean for almost 3 years now







......oh i have a really good idea....
first poke him in the eyes then kick him in the balls and say OOOLLLLAAYYYY


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

what exactly are "anger meds"?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

medications to supress the anger like paxil and someother fucked up L- name one thats really long


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

the_w8 said:


> medications to supress the anger like paxil and someother fucked up L- name one thats really long
> [snapback]798477[/snapback]​


medication for depression


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

If you want to punch hard, I got some advice for you







move your waist back and forth (this will help you use your body weight when you punch someone) when you can move your waist easily then start punching wile moving your wait, it helps trust me







and hit hard objects, this will hurt at the being (my knuckles would bleed allot, I have allot of scares from doing this) but you'll get used too it, if you do this a lot you can hit hard and feel no pain, if you do this when you hit some one









I have an uncle that does this, he hits a tree every day, when he hits it the howl tree shakes and pieses fall off, I going too keep doing this for I can hit hard like him, if he would hit some one in the face the guy would be dead


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

It's ovar. Finally too I was getting tired of waiting.

During lunch we were outside playing hackey sack and this queer and like two friends came up. He threw like a wrapper at me so I started pushing him. He swung at me and almost caught me but I managed(barely) to move out of the way. f*cker was fast too. I just punched him in the stomach and did a light jab to the fast and threw him down. I asked him "You want me to kick your fuckin head in the floor?!" He said no and that was it. I told him not to f*ck with me or my friends and its over now. He's an all right kid actually and we're cool now.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> It's ovar. Finally too I was getting tired of waiting.
> 
> During lunch we were outside playing hackey sack and this queer and like two friends came up. He threw like a wrapper at me so I started pushing him. He swung at me and almost caught me but I managed(barely) to move out of the way. f*cker was fast too. I just punched him in the stomach and did a light jab to the fast and threw him down. I asked him "You want me to kick your fuckin head in the floor?!" He said no and that was it. I told him not to f*ck with me or my friends and its over now. He's an all right kid actually and we're cool now.
> [snapback]799067[/snapback]​


Sissy Fight , You should have kicked him in the head ...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Sissy Fight , You should have kicked him in the head ...:rasp:
> [snapback]799072[/snapback]​


I'm amazingly lucky that the teachers/monitors didn't see this they were on the other side...

Well I'm glad it's over anyway cause now I'm not in trouble and did what I had to do.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

After all that u say "He's an all right kid actually and we're cool now" The hell is that?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

cadeucsb said:


> After all that u say "He's an all right kid actually and we're cool now" The hell is that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said ....Sissy Fight ........

Glad you made it out of the fire safely CK


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

cadeucsb said:


> After all that u say "He's an all right kid actually and we're cool now" The hell is that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf you want me to say?

And by we're cool I don't mean we're gonna hang out or anything. I mean that I don't have any problems with him anymore.

And Harley, don't make me come out to So Cal :rasp:

I'll admit it was a "sissy fight"(though it was barely a fight).


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Dude, almost all the time, the person who gets the first punch off is gonna win, if they are both about the same size and have the same fighting level. So don't take this bullshit and be like hit me frist, cause according to the law, blah blah blah...get in there and kick his ass!!
Hit him in the sydoplex and knock the wind outta his ass!! Then just start hooking him, and mabey hit him in the nose to draw blood, so it looks bad....


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

i was just givin you sh*t


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

cadeucsb said:


> i was just givin you sh*t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> And Harley, don't make me come out


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> [snapback]799100[/snapback]​










You're not a little yellow guy.

Please, it'd be your pleasure to have me in So.Cal


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok i wasted 15 minutes and read this thread.. newark is a sh!t hole tell your parents to quit being underachivers and move to better/cleaner/less violent town, for the good of there children move outta the f--king ghetto or your gonna end up involved with the wrong people or dead, if your lucky youll be smart and move when you get out of school or go to college, be part of the solution not part of the problem.

for all of you trying to give advice on fighting.. dont fight your only adding to the violence problem not helping. unless your life is in danger, swollow your pride like a man and walk away, thats not being a p*ssy its called useing your head and being smart for once..


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

im in the iron bounds of newark so i can make out ok.. as long as i keep my head straight but i still got to deal with a lot of sh*t

btw, in reply to k- fizzlys comment im white and yes it is a black area.. about 99%

P.S. nismo driver: BLOW ME..


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

i didnt read the whole post,but i must say youre wrong. fighting is fighting. my dad always taught me to fight to win. that kid did what he had to do to win, leave it alone,dont be a bitch about it.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> It's ovar. Finally too I was getting tired of waiting.
> 
> During lunch we were outside playing hackey sack and this queer and like two friends came up. He threw like a wrapper at me so I started pushing him. He swung at me and almost caught me but I managed(barely) to move out of the way. f*cker was fast too. I just punched him in the stomach and did a light jab to the fast and threw him down. I asked him "You want me to kick your fuckin head in the floor?!" He said no and that was it. I told him not to f*ck with me or my friends and its over now. He's an all right kid actually and we're cool now.
> [snapback]799067[/snapback]​










good thing u didnt kick it in the floor...cuz it sux!







trust me

ey ...have u seen the akon video "ghetto"..is that newark new jersey? (heartless dealer)


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

At least he didnt pull a knife like that other idiot on the board.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> good thing u didnt kick it in the floor...cuz it sux!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, you dunno about newark? it's pretty ghetto. i'd compare it to compton out here. not as bad as watts, but still pretty bad.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

sorry k fizzly.. i wouldnt know on account of i havent seen the video...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

oo, i used to live in watts moved to long beach...but in the akon video is shows some ghetto city in new jersey but doesnt say the name

everything is broken down and there all these black ppl singing ghetttoooo


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

California In General is GHETTO!
I USED to Love And HATE watts.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

no offense but cali thugs are sweet hearts compared to some of em round here...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lmao...if u say so...theres the good and the bad in every place...and sets are sets...and i think they are prolly as dangerous everywhere

i saw a documentary on little rock crips and bloods...now thats teh hood

gang wars 2 or someshit like that on hbo


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i saw that special... yea its bad there...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

hell yea...thats worse then ne where ive seen


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Cali thugs in general are the hardest and meanest mofos around. However there are a lot of crazy ass motherfuckers in the northeast ESPECIALLY New Jersey....Bronx and Queens are like a 2nd home to me so I never felt uncomfortable.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

mexican ppl scare the sh*t out of me...artha tres...o sh*t big ass chollos like the ones in training day...east la


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Cali thugs in general are the hardest and meanest mofos around. However there are a lot of crazy ass motherfuckers in the northeast ESPECIALLY New Jersey....Bronx and Queens are like a 2nd home to me so I never felt uncomfortable.
> [snapback]799827[/snapback]​










jerz :nod:


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

shakes head*

who cares lol


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Word biatch CALI PRIDE NOR CAL!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

north cali is couchy territory


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> north cali is couchy territory
> [snapback]799858[/snapback]​


You must have never been to SOUTH SIDE Sacramento. Or try East San Jose!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

my uncles live in sacremento...dont see ne thing special..just alotta black ppl

last time i went my uncle was pissed cuz ppl were blzing on the street...it was funny as hell


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> my uncles live in sacremento...dont see ne thing special..just alotta black ppl
> 
> last time i went my uncle was pissed cuz ppl were blzing on the street...it was funny as hell
> [snapback]799865[/snapback]​


they always blaze on the street. Don't get caught walking around at night by medowview...







same with stockton blvd <--red light district


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

sh*t i dont remember the street he lives on...its by a rite aid...and a school


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Probably the one by Sutter Middle school, on Alhambra Road, that is peachy white area. Or could be the one on freeport, by ckmclatchy HS.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

lol you guys will never know anything about hardasses until you fight someone from the south


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wow this guy...didnt i say....little rock CRIP AND BLOOD


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

iono about peachy white ppl...theres alotta black ppl...*shrugs*


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

there are a lot of "scraps and nortenos" in sac town


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> wow this guy...didnt i say....little rock CRIP AND BLOOD
> [snapback]799895[/snapback]​


Huh?

Not sure what you're saying, but I didn't even read most of the thread... just saw yall arguing so I though I'd pitch in.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol...secremento is like 400 miles away so not familiar


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol little rock arkansas ....theres some ghetto where they show crips and bloods...gangs....


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> lol little rock arkansas ....theres some ghetto where they show crips and bloods...gangs....
> [snapback]799905[/snapback]​


ahh(didn't put 2 and 2 together and figure out that little rock = arkansas), I've been there once or twice... mean place. We drove through the ghetto just for the hell of it, and no we're not stupid so we had weapons in the car. Atleast 15 different people tried to sell us drugs


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol i doubt its a place u could just "stroll" down


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

huntx7 said:


> ahh(didn't put 2 and 2 together and figure out that little rock = arkansas), I've been there once or twice... mean place. We drove through the ghetto just for the hell of it, and no we're not stupid so we had weapons in the car. Atleast 15 different people tried to sell us drugs
> [snapback]799909[/snapback]​


White people are ghetto?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

its strictly black and mexican down there...but iono he says hes been down there lol


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

you'd be suprised... course being a white guy there wasnt exactly "camoflauge".

didn't stroll by there, we drove through, same thing really i guess. not much happens till night i guess.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

it was during the day?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

yeah, i don't live in the state, but im below it (LA).


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

So you say there are Mexicans in Arkansas?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

in the documentary i saw like 5


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

documentary on mexicans... awesome


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

omg...dude on teh f*cking little rock bloods and crips...read all teh posts and then answer


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

i know, i was kidding dude.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lol then


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

o...hahaha


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

When I fight, I don't stop. Ill break his arm or something, I don't play around. If I would get in trouble because of fighting, I would fight the administrator or even security or the cops, if I were going to get in trouble I would make it worth it.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

pablosthename said:


> When I fight, I don't stop. Ill break his arm or something, I don't play around. If I would get in trouble because of fighting, I would fight the administrator or even security or the cops, if I were going to get in trouble I would make it worth it.
> [snapback]800830[/snapback]​


TRy that sh*t out here.
Cops arent like the Cops in California, here they will BEAT your ass till you get knocked out, and tell you fell down. Cant go sue happy here either, liek california!
Rodney king got what he DESERVED!

PS Mexicans Are EVERYWHERE. there like roaches, they move in FLOCK


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> mexican ppl scare the sh*t out of me...artha tres...o sh*t big ass chollos like the ones in training day...east la
> [snapback]799834[/snapback]​


You p*ssy!








My brother is in el Sereno. My moms Family is scattered around E. LA
Mexicans dont bother me none


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

u guys are all hilarious

someone said "white people are ghetto?"

LOL

of course there are white people who are financially broke and live in the ghetto..

if u ever lived in a ghetto or been in one u would be surprised that there are many whites in ghettos..

another thing, all of u assume just because a person is black, that they are tougher than any white person.. ive fought blacks and whites, and have been beaten by both.. trust me there are tough in both sided..

however in boxing ive only been K.O.'d twice..

once by a black and once by a crazy irish kid

like i said.. there are tons of tough blacks and tons of tough whites


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Peacocks Opinion..

Kill or Be killed.. do what ever it takes to be on top..


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

pablosthename said:


> When I fight, I don't stop. Ill break his arm or something, I don't play around. If I would get in trouble because of fighting, I would fight the administrator or even security or the cops, if I were going to get in trouble I would make it worth it.
> [snapback]800830[/snapback]​


lmao no sh*t there are white ppl...but not where i live...and i was talking aoubt the little rock documentary i didnt see one white person...sh*t even the person who was filming was black...

pablo...i tihnk ur talking outta ur ass cuz if u hit ac op hed beat ur ass then put the cuffs on u and read u ur rites...then ud be in jail for assaulting a policemen and be in jail for a good long time


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> You p*ssy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg ur posts f*cking annoy the hell outta me sometimes :laugh:


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

maybe not a cop unless he hit me, or ill lie like that guy in basket ball that said he dosent remeber hiting anyone







and like i said before i do anything it takes to win a fight







except hiting in the nuts







thats just being a p*ssy


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol id hit ne one in the nuts in a fight i dont care...theres no rules or guidelines...just no kicking cuz thats messed up


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

i 'm a nice guy, i dont start sh*t







no one does over hear







but if you do


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

where in mexico?


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

i'm not telling you were i live


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

BOXING IS COOL BUT IT AINT ALL THAT, I KICK WHEN I FIGHT A BOXER WILL GET FUCKED IF HE FIGHTS ME







I KNOW HOW TOO BOX TOO







MY DAD WAS A BOXER


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

fine ill have to find out manually


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> omg ur posts f*cking annoy the hell outta me sometimes :laugh:
> [snapback]801116[/snapback]​


OMG....I know Huh?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea so totally


----------

